# New RC Seaview Kit



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Well boy am I pumped....pumpjetted....LOL.
Big Dave has his Seaview kit ready.
http://www.frontiernet.net/~bwelch/inthe.htm

I cannot wait to get my second RC Seaview in and diving.

Here is a build of this unit.
http://s181686668.onlinehome.us/phpBB2/viewtopic.php5?t=7973&start=0

Some excellent video of the sub in action.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Very cool!
Someone needs to apply this to a Creature From the Black Lagoon kit.


----------



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

That is just way too frickin' cool!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Great.Too small to include a camera in the Seaview's nose section I guess.You have to admit it would make for a great underwater view.I guess the bigger Deboer RC Seaview would be needed for that project.:thumbsup:


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

No, I believe their is enough room for the camara in the forward bay.
Cheers


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I got two more Seaviews and a fittings kit on ebay for $50
Score. I needed the fittings kit for the Big Dave conversion.
Thats awsome. I will have my new sub ready in about a month or two.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

That is too cool! Nice to see Seaview in her natural habitat. What was the second track on the first video?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Dave's got a video system that's specifically designed to go in the model.


----------

